# I got a LOOM!!!



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have wanted a loom for years. My husband is actually building me a frame loom but it's in the attic and needs a bit more work to be usable.

Well, a couple of weeks ago I came across a 20" Rigid Heddle Loom for $30 (that includes the shipping cost of $10 - the loom was only $20). I bought it and it's sitting on my dining room table now :sing:

I've never touched a loom for work so it's all completely new.

Anyone here do weaving on a RH that would like to tell me about their loom and what they do?

Deb.

PS: I think knitting is going to go by the wayside :ashamed:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's very cool!

RH looms are awesome. Very portable. You can direct warp, too, which is really nice!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a couple of rigid heddle looms. I have some sites you might like:

(Dec 2009) Patty Anne's Place - resources for rigid heddle weaving
With a focus on the Cricket rigid heddle loom, Patty Anne's Place has
videos showing how to do different skills like direct warp, leno weaving,
brook's bouquet, and more.
http://www.pattyannesplace.com/index-2.html

Yearning to weave - free rigid heddle loom projects
http://schachtspindle.com/yearning to weave/yearning to weave.php

Rigid Heddle Weaving - and more!
http://rigidheddleweaving.com/

Doni's Deli blog - great monk's bag tutorial
narrow cloth woven on rigid heddle makes a fast bag
http://donisdelis.blogspot.com/2009/01/little-tutorial.html

Weaving Handspun Singles On A Rigid Heddle Loom - Syne Mitchell
http://www.weavezine.com/weavegeek/weaving-handspun-singles-rigid-heddle-loom

I hope that helps.
Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! I have a large, 32", RH loom but it is back in MN . Just yesterday I was researching smaller, 16-20", RH looms. I think I'm going to buy what they call a Knitter's Loom. It's just a RH loom with a larger heddle on it so you can weave with homespun, art, and bulkier yarns. One of the weavers at my spinning group had a nice little loom. It was either an Easy Weaver or a Glimakra Emilia. She was weaving "spa cloths" our of a hemp/linen blended yarn. The cent of the cloth she was putting loops on. It was very interstitial t watch her. That inspired me to get a small loom until my others can come to live with me. I will be able to take this to meetings, and if I take a workshop then too.

Have fun with your loom. Direct warping is what I always use.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I also have a 32" RH. My first project was rugs. I have a book that shows how to warp the Direct warp, makes it very easy. Bought blanket trimmings off Ebay, they were polar fleece. I need to get another reed for warping with hand spun.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a 32" RH loom also and love it as its so versitile and I can make any size I want, I have been busy making some socks so havent been on the loom lately. I will finish what I have started. You will loveit! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

congratulations. I've always wanted a loom, but just don't have the space or time for one more thing---well, not yet. I'm so happy for you and looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Glimakra Emilia, and love her! She is such a sweet little loom. I weave scarves on her with regular worsted yarn and a 10 dent reed/heddle, but you can get an 8 dent one for art yarns. It's fun!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for those links Rabbit Geek. I want to do some weaving once I can get my loom situated in the spare room.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Blanket trimmings - what a thought! Thanks for the idea, 7thSwan!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you, all, for your help and inspiration. Hopefully, tomorrow, I will get a chance to look at some of the links. I have seen one on youtube that shows a fairly simple way to direct warp and I think that's what I'll try first. I'll post a link to it tomorrow.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Ana Bluebird said:


> congratulations. I've always wanted a loom, but just don't have the space or time for one more thing---well, not yet. I'm so happy for you and looking forward to some pictures.


You can always start small.

(4/13/08) Weaving for children. Try the notched cardboard loom ideas
from Montessoriworld.org. These projects have a simple set up but can be
fabulous! Great ideas for little hands. It even works for grownups!
http://www.montessoriworld.org/Handwork/weave/weaving3.html

Or the paperbasket weaving
http://www.montessoriworld.org/Handwork/weave/weaving2.html

Basic weaving info
http://www.montessoriworld.org/Handwork/weave/weaving1.html

Have a good day!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ana Bluebird said:


> congratulations. I've always wanted a loom, but just don't have the space or time for one more thing---well, not yet. I'm so happy for you and looking forward to some pictures.


The nice thing about the RH is that it hangs on the wall when not in use. I have an Ashford,it has little notces in the frame,where one can put the notch on the edge of a table and the loom can sit in your lap(as you sit on a chair). you do not have to buy the frame to stand it on. But I certianly understand the "no time" issue!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I drool when talk of "looms" is in the air. Some day!!  I am thrilled for you that you got one though!! Enjoy!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I drool when talk of "looms" is in the air. Some day!!  I am thrilled for you that you got one though!! Enjoy!


That's what I did for a long, long, time. I think I got a bargain with my little loom. I'm waiting on some supplies from Earth Guild in Asheville, NC right now so I can get started learning. They were shipped yesterday so I am planning on sitting at the table with the loom by next Monday.

I promised I'd post a link to the video I'm planning to go by when I TRY direct warping for the first time (well, any warping for the first time) so here it is. It's from the user AshfordHandicrafts.*

* [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa1WrHOTjxY[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think Ashford is who invented or developed the direct warping method.


----------

